# You can bring one UFC fighter to scare...



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

You can bring one UFC fighter to scare the crap out of somebody. Who do you bring? I’m not talking about physical violence. I’m looking for someone to have your back and look terrifying, intimidation. Who do you bring?

Most disgusting thing, Kazushi Sakurabar's ear got punched off. Just saw it and I think I shat my pants.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

It's a close call between Edgar and Lesnar but if I had to choose I'd go with Brock.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

If we are straight up talking about just plain scary, intimidating looking guys then....


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

Good answer. Kimbo.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

What the fck is that thing on his stomach where the belly button is supposed to be?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know but I want to stab it with a needle for some reason:confused02:


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I wanna poke it, dunno why.

I'd bring in Brock, or one of the Nog brothers.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Sozsynski the guy looks like a nutjob. 

But if they weren't scared of him then i would just show them this.











but if i could choose anyone else then it would be

















or alexander emilianenko. deadest eyes ever.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Fedor or CroCop. Their lack of emotions make them look like professionals and way more scary than any of those hypertensioned hulks.

Edit: Just seen UFC fighter, so it leaves out Fedor.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva, but before his facial surgery where he still had all the scars and mashed up nose. And of course a shaved head for extra intimidation.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Fedor or CroCop. Their lack of emotions make them look like professionals and way more scary than any of those hypertensioned hulks.
> 
> Edit: Just seen UFC fighter, so it leaves out Fedor.


Fedor doesn't look even remotely scary so that has to be a fail. 

There really is no other answer than Brock Lesnar unless your trying to scare Cain Velasquez in which case your screwed.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd still roll with Chuck. He's got those crazy eyes.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> I'd still roll with Chuck. He's got those crazy eyes.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

This psychopath makes me shiver:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Chieck Kongo. No he's not the best fighter but he's tall as shit and ripped as all hell. He's intimidating as all hell.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

guy incognito said:


>


Lmao, exactly. Who would wanna fight that. That's just his smile too.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Simply put, people would probably not know how to handle it. That awkward "Am I going to get publicly raped by that chick?"


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dan0 said:


> This psychopath makes me shiver:


Beat me to it. 

Lesnar probably would be my pick though, so intimidating.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Shane Carwin. He's just massive.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Thiago Silva is a pretty scary dude too.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Fieos said:


> Simply put, people would probably not know how to handle it. That awkward "Am I going to get publicly raped by that chick?"


Haha nice!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

This is opposite to what we're talking about here Fedor and his famous sweater. I've chosen Kongo, but who would think that Fedor >>>>>>>>>>> Cheick judging solely by their physical appearances?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Junior dos Santos. 



I'm on an phone, can anyone post a pic of him during a staredown?


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wandy from his old Pride FC days just looked like he couldn’t wait to punch a hole in your face. Scary dude.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This guy would scare the shit out of me.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Jose Aldo - that guy just cut in line. Jose Aldo 1 second later (flying knee K.O.) what guy?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Thiago Silva damn


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Brock Lesnar with the beard would be #1 choice. After tonight I might move Thiago Silva up there too but he is a prick.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Actually, didn't we have the same thread a while ago?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Fedor doesn't look even remotely scary so that has to be a fail.


Maybe on first glance, because he hasn't that mean kind of physique.

It depends on who you want to scare. For a bouncer job Lesnar is surely a front line choice, but when it comes to businessmen it's not so much about physique, but unpredictability.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobb Sapp


----------



## JF_Savage (May 31, 2010)

Kid Yamamoto :thumb02:
Thiago Silva
Alistair Overeem


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Brett Rogers








Keith Jardine








Cristiane Cyborg










Edit: Ooops, I fail. Sorry I didn't read the "UFC fighter" bit lmao.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmm...it's funny how nobody really picked any of the current champs except maybe Cain. 

If I were in a bar fight I'm going to go with Leben cuz he could probably take on three people at once and absorb massive blows while I throw chairs at the attackers in a bar. 

Seriously did you guys see how many rock solid shots he took to the dome before he finally went down. Anybody would have been KOed by the first shot that landed on his chin. Then he gets a knee. Leben is really tough.

Outside of UFC definitely "THE REEM." While Leben can take on three "Ubereem" can surely handle five. He just looks so damn big that any punch would just bounce off and tickle em. Very few fighter improve that much especially while going up in weight. I mean he's a completely different fighter now.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Brock. Obviously. No-one would mess with you if you had 6ft 5, 280lbs of bearded up monster beside you. After Brock it'd be between The Reem, Thiago Silva and Rampage. No-one in their right mind would mess with those dudes.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Thiago Silva or Rampage


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Inside the UFC I would go with










Since he does have the meanest dead eye

But if I could go with any MMA fighter it would be










Because even the best fighters in the world only need to take one look at the Reem before they sh1t themselves


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

There are loads but you can only really be intimidating if you are tall like 5'11 or more.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

I would probably take my brother though as he is 6'9" and 330lb's with a broken nose thinning hair and a rough ass beard. He couldn't punch his way out of a wet paper bag but shit he looks tuff.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Do x-UFC fighters count?

Because Tank Abbott would scare the shit out of me


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Thaigo Silva!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wanderlei Silva no doubt. he can look quite nice if he wants, but when he's in angry/intimidating mode he's the scariest guy ever.










just imagine getting stared down by that face before expecting to get into a streetfight.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Diego cause he just looks like he wants to run you, your friends, and your family over for looking at him funny.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Definitely would choose Diego Sanchez, his staredowns are epic!  Easily got the meanest face in UFC IMO


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Scariest dude imo is Thiago Silva.

But Reem and Brock would be ok too


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I win lol


----------



## nazzac (Aug 29, 2010)

The heavyweight Overeem is scary. I don't know anyone who wouldn't be slightly intimidated by Wand's stare down, except Dan Henderson who smiled at him when they fought at PRIDE 33.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Bob Sapp, you cant say seeing this running at you would not make you shit yourself.









Brock Lesnar









Wanderlei Silva


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

Kongo. No money in the world would make me attack that dude if i met him at a club or a party.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

probably Liddell.... yes, he still looks like he means business.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

#1 Overeem
#2 Brock
#3 Pre-surgery Wandy
.
..
...
#23425 Bisping


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> #1 Overeem
> #2 Brock
> #3 Pre-surgery Wandy
> .
> ...


This is a good one


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

that's just because Bisping looks like a football (soccer to ya yanks) player... and a semi scary football player at that.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Overeem looks like a nice guy who likes lifting weights to me. Which is one of the reasons I am starting to doubt he is on the juice he seems completely emotionally level at all times. 

I think probably Thiago Silva, Brock, or Kongo is the answer.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Lensar looks cool with his beard... but scary? He looks like a grandpa...

Some of my top choices would be Thiago Silva, Paulo Thiago, and maybe Matt Mitrione. Mitrione just looks crazy.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Dos Santos looks pretty damn mean immediately before his fights.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I disagree with someone who said you have to be tall to be intimidating. Height doesn't matter, intimidation can be brought on psychologically or just by the look of someone.

I wouldn't say that you have to be 5'11" and up to be intimidating at all. I'd say Jeff Monson who is 5'9" is more intimidating than Kendall Grove who is 6'6". I've seen a lot of taller people who I wouldn't be intimidated by.

I would say that guys like Hector Lombard and Jeff Monson would be intimidating to the average person regardless of their height.

Anyways, one thing is certain, people usually are intimidated by larger individuals in terms of muscle mass. What average person wouldn't be intimidated by Brock Lesnar? I'm sure you wouldn't even have to worry about a fight taking place if he had your back.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> Anyways, one thing is certain, people usually are intimidated by larger individuals in terms of muscle mass. What average person wouldn't be intimidated by Brock Lesnar? I'm sure you wouldn't even have to worry about a fight taking place if he had your back.


true.

in which Monson vs Grove is a great point.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Thaigo silva hands down


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> I disagree with someone who said you have to be tall to be intimidating. Height doesn't matter, intimidation can be brought on psychologically or just by the look of someone.
> 
> I wouldn't say that you have to be 5'11" and up to be intimidating at all. I'd say Jeff Monson who is 5'9" is more intimidating than Kendall Grove who is 6'6". I've seen a lot of taller people who I wouldn't be intimidated by.
> 
> ...












I think its safe to say Monson has that effect.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

osmium said:


> Overeem looks like a nice guy who likes lifting weights to me. Which is one of the reasons I am starting to doubt he is on the juice he seems completely emotionally level at all times.
> 
> I think probably Thiago Silva, Brock, or Kongo is the answer.


yeah he is as chill as chill can be.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think its safe to say Monson has that effect.


Oh, how could i forget about Monson. He looks scary! :confused05:


----------



## Spic_D (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Kimbo is definitely intimidating
Lesnar obviously
Jardine also looks crazy
Kongo is quite scary
Overeem
Dufee
Jeff Monson for sure

I would add T.Silva, Diego and Facquiao but they're not naturally scary looking.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Clay Guida, just because he looks insane. And everybody knows that a little insane guy is worse than a big guy that looks mean, because on "_the streets_" a big guy usually only looks scary but ends up being soft and folding after getting hit or genuinly threatened with physical violence, which is why I never take big guys serious. It's usually the small crazy bastards you have to worry about. 

Has anybody even considered Nick or Nate Diaz, they have 2 of the meanest mugs in MMA. A dude that looks that angry all the time would be a good person to have around lol. He comes in a close 2nd for me.

3rd after him would be cain velasquez.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ yea but all those guys you mentioned try hard to look scary as opposed to guys who just naturally have an intimidating look.

Nick/Nate Diaz remind me of kids I went to high school with. Kimbo or Jeff Monson? Not so much :serious01:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

wanderlei silva really dose have a intimidating stare, IMO he's one of the best at sucking the air out of the cage just before a fight.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hiro said:


>


What you mean this guy?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

slapshot said:


> wanderlei silva really dose have a intimidating stare, IMO he's one of the best at sucking the air out of the cage just before a fight.


uh huh. I'd go with Wand too, with Brock or Kongo as good alternatives.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wandy or the Reem for me!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

In the UFC I'd go with Brock. Everywhere I'd go with Houston Alexander:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's some long forgotten ones.

Somebody mentioned Tank Abbott already, but that's a good one.

E. Yarbough - that sumo wrestler

Kimo Leopoldo

Paul The Polar Bear Varlans

Gilbert Yvel

Mirko at his prime would have been my favorite. An anti terrorist soldier who eliminates anyone on command.


----------

